# Okay it's a touchy and possibly controversial subject...



## CartmanUK26 (Dec 5, 2006)

...and I am talking just out of curiosity here of course BUT

1. "adult entertainment" starring straight BHM's with actual women, does such a thing exist? As I don't recall ever seeing any!

2. Is there a demand for it?, there was a thread before (which I couldn't locate) which talked about it and made me think there was indeed a demand.

3. Any volunteers of the female type want to star in some?

NB: A small disclaimer, that last one was a joke so please don't take it any other way 

Bye for now!

Rich


----------



## Zagnut (Dec 5, 2006)

CartmanUK26 said:


> ...and I am talking just out of curiosity here of course BUT
> 
> 1. "adult entertainment" starring straight BHM's with actual women, does such a thing exist? As I don't recall ever seeing any!



I've actually seen only occasional online sites for videos of this kind. There is one specific video I know of:
http://www.gamelink.com/sitemap/products/133824.htm (NSFW)

I haven't see this film, and I have no idea if it's any good. For the most part, they tend to fit into one of two types: exploitive (playing up the bigger guy as a loser and humiliating him) or age play/incest (older and heavier men with all too young looking girls). Neither seem all that appealing.



CartmanUK26 said:


> 2. Is there a demand for it?, there was a thread before (which I couldn't locate) which talked about it and made me think there was indeed a demand.



I doubt there is a great demand for it. Most heterosexual porn is for the general masses, and is focused on the women participants. Too many people still operate under the assumption that big men don't have sex. Porn is generally made for visual considerations and hardly reflective of actual common sex practices -- a perfect example is the wide gap in oral sex techniques portrayed (spitting and gagging on men, flicking lightly on women) from those that actually yield pleasurable results. It's not called a "money shot" for nothing!



CartmanUK26 said:


> 3. Any volunteers of the female type want to star in some?
> 
> NB: A small disclaimer, that last one was a joke so please don't take it any other way
> 
> ...



Heh, no comment!


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Dec 5, 2006)

1. "adult entertainment" starring straight BHM's with actual women, does such a thing exist? As I don't recall ever seeing any!

---I've never heard of any "A.E." starring BHM's and women. The only thing I've heard of "Chubby Chaser and 'Bear' " type stuff.

2. Is there a demand for it?, there was a thread before (which I couldn't locate) which talked about it and made me think there was indeed a demand.

---There should be some demand, but it would most be chubby chasers interested in seeing the fat men. The 7 FFA's out there wouldn't constitute a "market" for said videos.

3. Any volunteers of the female type want to star in some?

---I'm not a woman so this question doesn't apply to me lol, but I have a video of me (a fat guy) with a woman....perhaps I've said too much. Mail your checks or Money Orders to.....


Ideally you would think that with so many BBW "Adult" videos a company would make a BHM one, just to see where it went, and if there was a market for it.


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Dec 6, 2006)

LMAO...

Zagnut... yeah those two "types" really appeal to a small and strange section of the community sucks that that is apparently the extent of it.

Fusion... again shame that noone seems to have seen the market, after all they appear to cater to EVERY other section of society no matter how strange so why not something normal (or relatively so depending on your point of view).

Hmm... no female replies at all yet, can't say thats all that surprising but hey it was interesting to hear some other takes on the subject.

I probably should never have brought the subject up but the curiosity overwhelmed me 

Rich


----------



## missaf (Dec 6, 2006)

*Link edited*

If you want to see the link, please PM me


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 7, 2006)

I didn't know that existed...thank you missaf

There are very few adult videos geared toward women anyway. I've only ever seen one adult film and it did very little for me. *sigh* Then again, they weren't my type of guys...no movement...

Anyway...now you have another woman answering!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2006)

CartmanUK26 said:


> ...and I am talking just out of curiosity here of course BUT
> 
> 1. *"adult entertainment" starring straight BHM's with actual women,* does such a thing exist? As I don't recall ever seeing any!



what's that famous porn guys name? Ron somebody- I consider him a BHM.....

(hell, he ain't skinny, anyway....)


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Dec 8, 2006)

Ron Jeremy?

Not skiny but I don't think he is quite in BHM territory, and I don't think those women actually find him all that attractive, there are... other factors 

Rich


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Dec 8, 2006)

I just googled Ron Jeremy. Eh, he's a joke. Like Borat.


----------



## estrata (Dec 8, 2006)

I think there is probably some in countries that accept women have libidos as well. But it seems to me the English speaking world doesn't want to admit women watch porn. We're just too proper.


----------



## Laina (Dec 8, 2006)

estrata said:


> I think there is probably some in countries that accept women have libidos as well. But it seems to me the English speaking world doesn't want to admit women watch porn. We're just too proper.



I think it might be more that women tend to be less visual than men.

Which means that while there are very visual women out there, production companies probably don't see them as enough of a majority to be worth catering to them.

*pout*


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Dec 11, 2006)

Laina, that is very true, I think because women are able to respond to less visual stimuli more readily, such as stories, they are less demanding of audio/visual based... stuff...

And Blondeegrldd... that may be someones opinion but the guy is no more of a joke than any other male pornstar, his stage name is probably a lot closer than most pornstars to his real name! I don't see any mention of him being a Borat style character, Borat being another invention of Sacha Baron Cohen (also Ali G) who is an English Jew and shares next to no similarities with either of his characters.

Rich


----------



## traveldude1961 (Dec 11, 2006)

http://adultdvdtoday.com/dvds/worlds_first_300lb_gang_bang/


----------



## lucyp (Dec 17, 2006)

CartmanUK26 said:


> ...and I am talking just out of curiosity here of course BUT
> 
> 1. "adult entertainment" starring straight BHM's with actual women, does such a thing exist? As I don't recall ever seeing any!
> 
> ...



"If you don't like what you see out your window, the most subversive thing you can do is make your own vision. ... Who do you think is going to make erotic expression meaningful to you if not yourself?" 
A recent quote from Susie Bright. http://susiebright.blogs.com/

=)


----------



## Big D. (Dec 21, 2006)

I know I'd love to see that myself.
I guess the ultimate for me would be an all-fat orgy video.Straight/girl-girl/guy-guy....:eat2:


----------



## FreneticFangs (Dec 28, 2006)

I've been searching for quite some time, but honestly... I haven't even found a BHM in gay porn that isn't an old hairy bear type. *pouts*

The closest thing are belly videos on youtube, but no sex. *sits and hopes the world changes*


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm with you Fangs (Thanks for the reply, still waiting in one to some PM's but nevermind  )

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!


----------



## bigdaddyj112419 (Jan 9, 2007)

Big D. said:


> I know I'd love to see that myself.
> I guess the ultimate for me would be an all-fat orgy video.Straight/girl-girl/guy-guy....:eat2:



I would have to agree, something like that would be very hot. But until more FA's come out and let the industry know they want to see it, it will remain too taboo of a thing to make.


----------



## bigdaddyj112419 (Jan 9, 2007)

traveldude1961 said:


> http://adultdvdtoday.com/dvds/worlds_first_300lb_gang_bang/



I have this one and it is OK. There is just too much focus on the skinny porno stars and not enough on the fat on fat sex going on in the background. Besides there are many more on-line models who would do alot better in videos.


----------



## bigdaddyj112419 (Jan 9, 2007)

Tiffany Cushinberry and her husband are a BBW/BHM couple who have a website that posts on here. Her hubby is supposed to have his own site out soon.

http://www.bbwpleasuredome.com/welcome.htm


----------



## escapist (Jan 9, 2007)

Humm I might consider releasing some personal video's of mine heheh. No I wouldn't do that without consent of my partners in it. But it is an interesting thought. I'm certainly not against selling to a small niche market.

My question is really to the FFA's. What do you want to see? This is something that if it was going to be done, FFA's should be the ones doing the Directing, not guys who think they know what to show.

What types of fantasy's or interactions do you want to see? 1 on 1, group, what kind of men, what kind of women? What positions? I think this would need to be more of a what would turn you one Ladies?

For this to really work though I think it does need to star BHM's and FFA's, not just porn actresses. It would need to have women who are truly excited to be having the BHM's...sorrry but the fake stuff does show up on camera, most people just don't care. I don't think FFA's fall into that category as much. If an FFA is going to watch BHM porn wouldn't part of the point be to see a BHM doing things you would want him to do to you? And seeing his partner enjoy him the way you would?


----------



## bigdaddyj112419 (Jan 10, 2007)

escapist said:


> Humm I might consider releasing some personal video's of mine heheh. No I wouldn't do that without consent of my partners in it. But it is an interesting thought. I'm certainly not against selling to a small niche market.
> 
> My question is really to the FFA's. What do you want to see? This is something that if it was going to be done, FFA's should be the ones doing the Directing, not guys who think they know what to show.
> 
> ...




Well I guess I could share too, but we prefer to keep our vids to ourselves.  I am sure though that there are a few BHM's out there that might be willing to be the first big star. You are right though it will take one or more FFA's to work with him, straing or directing in order for it to be worth it.


----------

